# For All Those Confused By Quinquevittatus, Check This Out



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

http://hem.passagen.se/frogkeeping/q/qg.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

That is the same as the morph guide from the Swedish Dendrobate Society from several years back. It's been revised a few times over the years and this was the current one. However, it certainly does not cover the whole group, or even close.
j


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

Well I've been told!


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

I like #21 . I wish my D. ventrimaculatus looked like that....lol. 


Justin


----------

